# kyokushin punches??



## MMAfighter (Jul 11, 2005)

I've been doing a lot of boxing for a while now and a few years back i user to take kyokushin kai karate, on;y problem is i kinda forgot all the punches, i got up to a green belt then i quit. What i wanna know is when i did the katas we throw a punch but then we have the other hand down by our waste, i wanna know how i can throw a kyokushin punch in a boxing/kickboxingish stance without having to sit in a form where i can fall over by being pushed. I remember these techniques
punch (kata one) 
spinning back fist 
spinning back kick 
front kick 
round house 
side kick 
jumping front kick 
jumping side kick 
sliding side kick 
sliding roundhouse 
knifehand block 
high block 
low block 
other then that i can't really remember any punches or kicks or blaocks or whatever. So please help me out here.


----------



## DucPilot (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm a little confused by your question ...

If you're gonna being throwing punches and kicks at an opponent your going to be in the "fighting stance" which is similar to boxing / muay thai. The punching technique is just launching it from your body but applying power closer to the target, it must be the same as boxing and/kickboxing techniques that focus on hard hitting/power.

As far as your list goes, I think your missing many, many variations and more importantly the sequences and combinations.

I would do a web search under kyokushin kihon to get a more comprehensive list.

Good luck


----------



## MMAfighter (Jul 13, 2005)

What o was asking was how could i throw a kyokushin punch in a boxer stance or how would i throw one? But i htink you got it, thanks though, I'll do a search on the kyokushin strikes


----------

